# Urgent Short Term Rent



## cathalj88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm in need of some help for a short term flat for Amsterdam. I'm moving over this Sunday 7th October and for now am staying till 1st November. Thought work was going to set this all up but hasn't worked out that way at all!

Does anyone know any good places to find short term apartments, any of the sites I've been on have been incredibly expensive! Looking for it to be circa €600 - €800 for the month. 

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

cathalj88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm in need of some help for a short term flat for Amsterdam. I'm moving over this Sunday 7th October and for now am staying till 1st November. Thought work was going to set this all up but hasn't worked out that way at all!
> 
> ...


Have you tried airbnb:
https://www.airbnb.co.uk/s/amsterdam?checkin=07-10-2012&checkout=01-11-2012


----------



## SandraBakker (Oct 4, 2012)

*looking for shortstay*

hi cathalj88,
first you have to know that this price range is very difficult.
Maybe you can you use a youth hostel in amsterdam, named stayoke. Hope this works out.


----------

